# Bird Brains



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Chris' posting about the 3rd weekend results inspired this post. Lets face it... Giant Canadas that have not been pressured are very easy to kill. They are very trusting of decoy spreads, fly low and most of the time are killable on the first pass. Now lets talk about mallards. Most hunters would say mallards are fairly wary, not as bad as pintails can be but deffinatly not stupid, except for your young of the year without the guidance of older birds. But ... Mallards are EASY pickins on a field spread for snows, if they are in the area and have been using your field. NOW you take that same snow goose field spread where the mallards are landing all around you (if you let them) and have the snows coming for a look and it is a WHOLE different story. Here were talking 50/50 at best. You got to admire those snows.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Snows are tough. Mallards over a spinner definitely aren't!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You can say that again. We had mallards coming over head just out of range on Sat. and Sun. and as soon as we hit the remote on the lucky duck they set there wings and literally fell from the sky. It worked on other ducks as well. By Sun at noon though they were beginning to show the effects of being decoyed and were a little more picky about where to land.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Spinners in the goose spread are diffenatly not the ticktet. Had them up this past weeknd and those canadas dont want any thing to do with them, after I took them down, the birds starting commiting again and we shot one short of our limit, the wierd thing was the ducks didnt like them either for some odd reason, the mallards would just do a flyby and **** on use like it was a big joke,, but they are dead this weekend. Snows are still the most thrilling bird to hunt i think.


----------

